# Back from FNA



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I'm home and I think it's more of an emotional roller coaster than anything.
I walked out of the office teary eyed.
It hurt, but not as bad as I thought.
The after hurting is much worse than the actual procedure IMO.
Now to wait for results. He said most likely by Friday. Geez. this week is gonna drag huh? lol
Thanks for all the well-wishes and prayers.:hugs:


----------



## shirley1929 (Nov 24, 2010)

Agreed about the after hurting more than the actual! Someone gave the advice to put on an ice pack and that's a good one. I also sucked down a peppermint chocolate chip milkshake from Chick-Fil-A, and I highly recommend that!!! Hang in there...my results come Wednesday!

hugs1


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I also send well wishes...I am scheduled for an ultrasound assited FNA on December 7. I am not excited but I guess we do what we have to do...right?


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

ksgal said:


> I also send well wishes...I am scheduled for an ultrasound assited FNA on December 7. I am not excited but I guess we do what we have to do...right?


You will do great.
I was more scared of the procedure than need be. It's the unknown.:hugs:


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

shirley1929 said:


> Agreed about the after hurting more than the actual! Someone gave the advice to put on an ice pack and that's a good one. I also sucked down a peppermint chocolate chip milkshake from Chick-Fil-A, and I highly recommend that!!! Hang in there...my results come Wednesday!
> 
> hugs1


Oooh, maybe hubby needs to make a chik fil a run for me 
Don't know if I need it though lol. I gained 5 pounds in 2 weeks. Between my stupid anti depressents and whatever else is going on with me, my weight since Feb is up 15 pounds 
I'm praying for you Shirley :hugs:for negative results on Wed!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you got through it. Sending you well-wishes for your results Friday!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that it is done & over with now. I had to keep ice on my neck for a couple of days due to soreness and bruising from being stuck so many times.

My thoughts and prayers for a good report is with both of you! Hoping everything is going to be good!

Thinking and praying for you! Sending big hugs as you wait.

Kay


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> Well I'm home and I think it's more of an emotional roller coaster than anything.
> I walked out of the office teary eyed.
> It hurt, but not as bad as I thought.
> The after hurting is much worse than the actual procedure IMO.
> ...


Yes; the week will drag but the good news is the FNA is behind you. I am sorry that it is hurting. Ice, Ice and more ice. That will help a lot.

Well wishes and prayers continue! Hope it's good news. Please let us know when you are able.


----------



## shirley1929 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok Niki...I'm back from my results...good news...benign!! I'll update my story in the newbie section, but wanted you to know I'm thinking about you through Friday.

Hang in there!! hugs3


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

shirley1929 said:


> Ok Niki...I'm back from my results...good news...benign!! I'll update my story in the newbie section, but wanted you to know I'm thinking about you through Friday.
> 
> Hang in there!! hugs3


Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

shirley1929 said:


> Ok Niki...I'm back from my results...good news...benign!! I'll update my story in the newbie section, but wanted you to know I'm thinking about you through Friday.
> 
> Hang in there!! hugs3


that is great news~~~
thanks for the extra prayers :hugs:


----------

